# [H] Fuente Guild sucht



## FuenteDestro (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Hordengilde "Fuente" ( http://fuente-guild.com ) auf Destromath sucht derzeit nach aktiven Membern für Wrath of the Lich King.

Die Gilde richtet sich an alle die es im Addon nochmal wissen wollen, egal ob sie pausiert haben oder nachwievor aktiv spielen.  
Bereits zu Release des Addons wollen wir eine gute Raidgrp stellen. 

Fuente besteht aus Erfahrung und die Ziele sind hoch gesteckt. 
Aktuell suchen wir alle Klassen. Die Raidzeiten sind noch unbekannt aber werden anhand der Zeit der Mitglieder bestimmt. 

Wir werden ein freundliches Gildenklima bieten. Die Raidleitung ist sehr erfahren und es werden permanent raids stattfinden.

Wir erwarten von dir das du deinen Charakter beherrscht, dich aktiv an Raids beteiligst und den nötigen Ehrgeiz mitbringst um was erreichen zu wollen.
Dazu solltest du natürlich noch TS2 mit funktionierendem Headset besitzen und Farmbereitschaft zeigen. 
*
Wir erwarten*

Sehr hohe Aktivität 
Ausreichend Erfahrung
Viel freie Zeit 
Freundlichkeit sowie Hilfsbereitschaft
Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit
Farmbereitschaft
Selbstständige Vorbereitung auf Raids

*Wir bieten: *

Eine progressorientierte Gilde
Gute Raidorganisation
Teamplay
Regelmäßige Raids
Langfristige Planung
Freundliches Gildenklima
Gilden TS2
Forum 
Website


Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben bieten wir gerne ein Gespräch im Teamspeak an. Bewerben kannst du dich auf unserer HP http://fuente-guild.com

Fuente Gildenleitung 

http://fuente-guild.com


----------



## FuenteDestro (6. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## FuenteDestro (6. Oktober 2008)

FuenteDestro schrieb:


> push


----------



## FuenteDestro (8. Oktober 2008)

push


----------

